# Projekt?



## Zukane (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich hoffe mal ich darf das hier überhaupt posten.

Ich suche Zeichner (udn vielleicht noch Programmierer) für mein neues Projekt.
Im foglenden Projekt geht es um die erstellung von hochauflösenden Texturen für ältere Spiele bzw auch für neuere Spiele die unscharfe Texturen haben.

Als Beispiel kann ich mal back To The Future nennen oder auch Portal 2 hat einige unscharfe Texturen. Alte Spiele die eine nicht so hohe Auflösung unterstützen haben
keine "großen" Texturen. Für die alte Spiele suche ich einen Programmierer der "uns" ein Programm schreibt. Dieses Programm soll die Auflösung des Spiels so hoch bringen
wie man möchte (bei Needfor Speed Most Wanted gabs da auch ein kleines Programm das super funktioniert hat).
Alte Spiele wie Half Life 1 könnte man von Grund auf neu texturieren. Ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel!

Natürlich werden wir nicht alle Texturen ersetzten. Erstmal nur ein paar Tests etc.

Texturen und sonstiges Material bekommt ihr natürlich für mich. Ihr müsst es natürlich auch nicht innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit fertigstellen da könnt ihr euch Zeit lassen
soviel ihr braucht/wollt weil ich fordere ja fast nur. Ich kümmere mich dann darum wie man die Texturen ins Spiel bekommt.

Was ihr bekommt? Nunja ich kann leider wenig anbieten. Außer Credits und vielleicht Werbung auf meinem größeren Youtubekanal kann ich da wenig tun.

*
Hier einige Beispielbilder für unscharfe Texturen:*


http://www.img-teufe...8e747a9fpng.png
(Back to the Future)


http://www.img-teufe...d01f2bc8png.png
(Portal 2)

http://www.img-teufe...2f3ec4dcpng.png
(Portal 2)

Alle Bilder sind in der Auflösung 1920x1080p aufgenommen worden und all diese Spiele haben standardmäßig eine 1080p
unterstützung.

Würde mich echt freuen wenn sich jemadn wenigstens melden könnte bzw eine Meinung dazu wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Bei Fragen beantworte ich sie gerne.


----------



## BoomLabor (26. Dezember 2011)

Teilweise ist es garnicht so einfach Texturen zu ersetzen. Gerade bei älteren Spielen muss die Grafikengine mitspielen.
Bie Thief 2: The Metal Age zum Beispiel ist es schon schwer Texturen mit einer Größe von 512x512 ins Spiel zu bekommen. Das Spiel macht es nur schwer mit.
Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher wie es rechtlich aussieht, Texturen zu ersetzten indem man das Spiel verändert. (Sofern kein Editor beiliegt)
Aber ich denke das machen ja viele und niemand sagt was oder?

Und meinst du mit Zeichner nen Grafikdesigner (also Digital) der die Texturen erstellt?


----------



## Zukane (26. Dezember 2011)

Naja bei Spielen von der Source Engine ist das alles kein Problem. Da gibts ja die nötigen Tools und ist ja auch gewollt das man sozusagen die Texture und 3d Models verändern kann.
Sonst gäbe es ja wohl kaum so viele Mods (als Beispiel den wirklich tollen Cinematic Mod für Half Life 2 der auch von einem deutschen als "Abfallprodukt" gemacht wurde).

Mit dem Programm TexMod holt und bringt man zur Not aus jedem Spiel die Texturen heraus. Wenn man die Texturen nicht anders aus dem Spiel zu bekommen sind mache ich es damit.
Man muss dann halt immer das Spiel mit TexMod starten aber es würde gehen.

Es gibt HD Mods für ältere Need for Speed Spiele wie Udnerground 1,2 und Most Wanted. Auch für Half Life 1 gibt es HD Mods allerdings verändern diese gleich die ganzen 3d Models und es sieht
etwas komisch aus, wie ich finde.

Ja das meine ich. Einen Zeichner der Digital (dann höchstwahrscheinlich per Grafiktablett) auf dem Pc zeichnen kann (habe es ja mal selber ein wenig versucht).
Wie gesagt ich gebe denjenigen natürlich die Texturen. Wahrscheinlich erstmal von einem Spiel mit Comiclook wie Tales of Monkey Island (wie immer nur ein Beispiel).
Ich will ja nicht gleich einen Zeichner der zum Beispiel für Crysis Texturen macht.

Habe mich schon einiges mit Texturen beschäftigt.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Dezember 2011)

1. Das ist gar nicht mal so wenig, was du da verlangst. Da müsstest du dich schon eher in der Moddingszene umschauen, um jemanden zu finden, der mitmachen würde.

2. Was machst überhaupt du in deinem Projekt?


----------



## Zukane (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß dass das nicht wenig ist. Am Anfang erst "zum testen" eine Textur machen wie es aussieht. Ich hab doch gesagt es ist kein Zeitlimit oder ähnliches gesetzt.
Die LEute können sich viel Zeit lassen.

Ich hole die Texturen und die benötigten Dateien aus den Spiel(dateien), bearbeite sie nach dem "neuzeichnen" vielleicht noch ein bisschen und kümmere mich um die veröffentlichung, Screenshot, Videos (Youtube)
und um die Webseite.

/Edit
Ich kümmere mich grade um die Webseite das diese auch noch auf englisch ist und habe mich bei einer großen englischen Modseite (Moddb) angemeldet. Aber glaub kaum das sich dort jemand melden wird ...


----------



## Syane (27. Dezember 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen bekommst du die clicks /views auf deinem kanal und eventuell das Geld durch die werbe einblendung bei erfolg ..und die werbung auf der Seite *role eyes*

Jedem vernünftigem modder wirst diu da mehr bieten müssen + wenn du alles am ende ehh nochmal überarbeitest machs doch gleich selber ..und die texturen können sich versierte leute selber holen.


nur was ich dazu denke.


----------



## Zukane (27. Dezember 2011)

Habe jetzt mal in dem Spiel Back To The Future die Lippen eienr Frau "neugezeichnet" wenn mans so nennen kann (ohne Grafiktablet habe zwar eins komme damit aber garnicht klar und finde den Stift grade nicht :S). Sieht okay aus aber bei Spielen die keine Comicgrafik haben wird das sehr schwer. Zum Beispiel Half Life 2 ...

Wie gesagt ich kümmere mich im Moment um die Webseite + Design der Webseite und noch die englische Version davon (auch englische Artikel natürlich). Ich versuchs soviel wie möglich zu machen aber einiges kann ich halt nicht.

Und zur Youtubegeschichte: Bei mir wurden die meisten Spiele für die Umsetzbeteiligung abgelehnt und wenn ich nur die Texturen neu sind wird sich daran auch wohl kaum was ändern.

*/Edit
Habe mal die Türtextur vom "Fensterchen" in Back To The Future Episode 2 ein kleinwenig verbessert:*

Orginal unscharfe Version vom Spiel (auch oben gepostet): http://www.img-teufe...8e747a9fpng.png

Meine erste Version: http://www.img-teufe...a9a4ca6bpng.png

Zweite Version (nur bisschen stärkere Farben): http://www.img-teufe...2f36b42bpng.png


----------



## Zukane (7. Januar 2012)

Also die Webseite ist nun fertig. Alle Artikel sind in deutsch und englisch verfügbar. Wenns erlaubt ist verlinke ich gerne meine Seite. Sie ist ganz neu und hat nur wenige Artikel mehr nicht.
Das größte Problem ist ein Logo zu machen bzw Ideen halt dafür weil sichs ja allgemein um 3d Models und Texturen drehen soll.

Nur das "Problem" ist ich finde kaum Leute dafür. Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Modderwebseite (außer moddb) oder Modderforum?


----------



## skyline930 (7. Januar 2012)

gamebanana.com

Ich glaube nicht das es was größeres gibt.

Zum Thema Software zum Auflösung wechseln - das ist (meiner Meinung nach) ne richtig beschissene Arbeit, weil man das afaik in den directx .dlls modifizieren muss um das wirklich bugfrei hinzubekommen.


----------



## Zukane (8. Januar 2012)

Naja habe mich mal auf Moddb angemeldet dort eine "Gruppe" erstellt und auch im Forum im entsprechenden Bereich nachgefragt nur wills keiner machen.
Sehr schade sowas. 
Ich mach das was ich kann bzw gebe halt mein bestes. Zeichnen ohne Skill und Tablet ist ziemlich dumm. 
Wie gesagt ich manage die Webseite und die auf moddb.com. Auf unserer Webseite sind alle Artikel auf englisch und deutsch.

Außerdem bringe ich alle Texturen die nötig sind aus dem Spiel und versuche auch die Dateiformat(e?) umzuwandeln das man nicht sowas umstädliches wie texmod braucht.

Die .ttarch Spieledateien von Telltale games (Macher von vielen Point And Click Adventures wie Zurück in die Zukunft, Tales of Moneky Island, Sam and Max etc) gibt es schon ein gutes Tool.
Mit dem man die Spieledateien entpacken kann und zu dem Format wieder zurückwandeln kann und dann als "Patch" benutzen kann. Allerdings funktioniert das zurürckwandeln nicht und 
habe schon den Autor des Tools benachrichtigt der weiß auch nicht wirklich weiter.
Die Datei ist irgendwie 0 bytes dann groß.

Das mit der Auflösung da gibt es schon ein Tool das die directx .ddls gebraucht hat. Damit funktionieren einige Spiele aber halt auch nicht alle. Und leider gehen ältere Spiele nichtmal im Fenstermodus was
ich ziemlich schade finde.

Ich kümmere auch noch um Screenshots (Vergleichsbilder), Videos (auf Youtube in bester Qualität) und schneide diese etc.

Leider gibts nur Kategorien auf gamebanana für bekannte Spiele und auch nur "mods" dafür.
ModDB hat ect beeindruckende Mods. Zum Beispiel viele HL2 Mods bei denen man 3rd Person Adventures spielen kann.


----------

